# Mid 90's Yokota Twin Peaks



## Robsibis (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a chance to buy a mid 90's Yokota Twin Peaks tandem. It is in excellent condition. 7 speed thumb shifters, wheelsmith wheels, scott brakes (front looks like Graftons, rear is dual pivot). Shop is asking $600. Do you think it is worth it?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

What kind of riding are you planning on getting into?


----------



## Robsibis (Jan 4, 2007)

Mostly riding with my 10 year old son. Some road riding and light singletrack. This is the absolute high end of my budget. Just wanted to know if the asking price was about right as I have little to compare it to.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

A quick look around craigslist appears to find a $900+ level for a more recent tandem (KHS, Burley, Cdale). I assume that you know bikes well enough to know about the age of the parts and upgrade issues. If you just want something to get out and ride with him on, it should work - and there just aren't many (if any) cheaper tandems. Tandms also hold resale fairly well, so if you get it and later want to upgrade, you could still get 400-500. Think of it as an extended demo...


----------



## Robsibis (Jan 4, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/YOKOTA-TWIN-PEA...hash=item250371575839&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
Here is one on Ebay. I am just looking for a reliable tandem for maybe use once or twice a month. Just wanted to know if that was a fair price.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If the tandem has been checked over and is in good condition, I don't see how you can go wrong at that price.


----------

